# Carver Drift CPS Montagestandard für KeFü



## Markus_XC (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will an meinem 2012er Carver Drift CPS eine Kettenführung installieren, finde jedoch nirgendwo Angaben zum Montagestandard. ISCG05 scheint es nicht zu sein. Wollte eine KeFü installieren, aber mit diesem Standard passt sie nicht.

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, was der richtige Montagestandard ist?


----------

